# Turner county  PICS ADDED MORE TO FOLLOW



## SARA0724 (Apr 9, 2012)

Turner county Ga QDM. Two members looking for one more. Turner county is consistently top six in counties for big bucks in Ga. 300 acres on Deep Creek, private property.  Last season was the first year we have had the property.  Two bucks harvested.  A 135 inch, heavy boned  8 point which I shot. Another guy shot a nice 8. I was basically the only one who hunted a decent amount.  I saw alot of bucks.  Passed up several  8 points.  Of the other two guys, one showed up only once.  The other showed up twice.   Land consists of creek bottom, hardwoods and pines.  We have a large farm that borders us to the North.  I have been in several clubs and it seems that most guys cant follow a simple QDM rule.  I am looking for a guy I can trust to follow QDM.  Racks must be outside the ears and eight or better.  I would like to keep a 120 inch minimum on bucks but that will be up to the three members.  We will at least be 8 point and outside the ears.  If you shoot a small basket rack your history!  If you cant control yourself and not shoot small bucks,  dont bother replying.  I know the two land owners that border us.  They both follow QDM. There is no timber land property that borders us.  All private property.  No clubs that border us.  When you add up the  amount of land the two private land owners have that border us and our property,  we have a considerable amount of land that is QDM with no large clubs around.   A buck  in this county at 3.5 years old will be over 120 inches.  Some 2.5 year olds will hit that minimum.  So basically we are looking for mature bucks.  We have some big bucks on camera.  Two bucks and 3 doe per membership.   I Don't want a ton of rules..  There is only three of us.  You can have three stands that no one hunts.  if you have more they would be considered club stands. This is to keep lets say me or the other guy putting up a load of stands and everywhere you walk u see one and cant find good spots to hunt.  No guests until December.  If a guest kills a deer it falls under your membership of 2 bucks and three doe.  If you want food plots the land owner will do them for you pretty cheap.  You will have to pay for the seed you want.   $1250 includes insurance.  This place is also stacked with turkey.  I have seen 40 plus birds in one shot walking in the creek.  Look at the gobblers in the pics.   You can contact Dennis at 5613014048.


----------



## SARA0724 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ttp


----------



## SARA0724 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## geo12hunter (Apr 18, 2012)

where in turner county  how many member is slot still open


----------



## hook04 (Apr 18, 2012)

where in turner county very interested


----------



## SARA0724 (Apr 18, 2012)

About 4 miles east of exit 82 off 75


----------



## hook04 (Apr 19, 2012)

I live about 15 mins from there would u be able to show property late monday afternoon


----------



## SARA0724 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## SARA0724 (Apr 30, 2012)

I know the lease isn't cheap but it is due to only three guys on the property.  Not six or seven like I see on alot of clubs that have 300 acres.  You get what you pay for. Great opportunity for a trophy buck in a great county.   I know the economy sucks. I will try to make it easier for someone by taking a 500.00 deposit now.  Have the remainder to me by august.  This will give a guy more time to pay for it.


----------



## hook04 (Apr 30, 2012)

still would like to come see the property i am free tomorrow afternoon if you could be


----------



## geo12hunter (May 1, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## SARA0724 (May 3, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## SARA0724 (May 8, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## SARA0724 (May 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## rance56 (May 14, 2012)

are the 6 stands the other 2 memebrs can have already picked out an tied up


----------



## SARA0724 (May 14, 2012)

Only three stands taken. I have two spots other Guy has only one picked out.  I would be willing to part with one of my spots but believe me there are a lot of areas to hunt. There are two spots that I found during the season that are sweet! There are no stands on them. Plus I have another piece of property I hunt that
 I spend a lot of time at.  So basically only two spots taken.


----------



## SARA0724 (May 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## SARA0724 (May 17, 2012)

bump


----------



## SARA0724 (May 24, 2012)

One and only spot filled.


----------



## SARA0724 (Jun 19, 2012)

Spot filled


----------



## live2hunt63 (Jun 22, 2012)

yes sir, all spots you have are definately filled?


----------



## SARA0724 (Jan 15, 2013)

No openings.


----------



## crazybuck123 (Jan 22, 2013)

I hunt right beside u anyways


----------



## RReynolds74 (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you have anything else available for this upcoming season?  I live in Valdosta and would be able to hunt every other weekend.  Thanks


----------



## SARA0724 (Dec 14, 2013)

I may have two openings for the 2014 season.  Last pic is a eleven point taken on November 24th, 2013.  If there is interest let me know.


----------



## uturn (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm interested in what you have going on! You losing your other 2member? Let me know...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 14, 2013)

Interested, live in Sandy Springs...PM me please...


----------



## silverbullet (Dec 15, 2013)

PM Sent, very interested.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 15, 2013)

Interested, please PM me if you have a spot...


----------



## CarlVanWagner (Dec 16, 2013)

Would love to get in if you have any spots left. Please pm me.


----------



## elkhunter7 (Dec 17, 2013)

*lease*

Good morning, I tried to call you last night, I'm intrested on the lease, you can email me or call anytime, reqelk6@aol.com or 786-412-1726.
                                     thanks


----------



## Crash19 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am very interested if you have an opening.  You can email me at tpritchard@temesolutions.com or call me 229-392-2850. Thanks


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 28, 2014)

How much is alot??


----------

